# Smoked Scallops & Shrimp



## tropics

Thawed some large Scallops & Shrimp smoked with Peach chips,nice mild smoke for seafood.
Made a Grape Tomato and Basil sauce served over some fresh Pasta
the sauce






Grape Tomatoes 





Saute all Onions,Garlic,Tomatoes





Basil added last





Scallops & Shrimp in a pan with Butter










No Pics of the Kettle so dinner is served
Shrimp





Scallops





Scallops & Shrimp






Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

That could be my favorite meal!
It looks delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics

smokinal said:


> That could be my favorite meal!
> It looks delicious!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Al Thank You I have made this before with Clams & Scallops 
Thanks for the points and the Carousal I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## griz400

nice .. clams and scallops, how can you go wrong .. points


----------



## tropics

griz400 said:


> nice .. clams and scallops, how can you go wrong .. points



Jeff the Clams & Scallops were from the Under the Sea Throw Down
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....rse-seared-pic-heavy-under-the-sea-td.263078/
This was last nights dinner shared with my neighbors,heading down past you next week Cape Coral
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## crazymoon

Richie, I'll be down for dinner! :) Nice smoke sir ! like


----------



## Bearcarver

MMMMMMmmmmm.........Oh Yeah!!:)

Looks Great !!

I can only make Seafood when Mrs Bear isn't here---She won't eat it.:rolleyes:

Nice Job, Richie!! I Like!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Couple of my favorites there Richie.   I'd eat that any day!!!
I'm like John--Miss Linda hates seafood.  Sigh.
POINT
Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Very nice meal my friend, I think we could eat that a couple times a week!  Showed the wife & this is on the to do list!  After huntin season... LOL


----------



## tropics

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I'll be down for dinner! :) Nice smoke sir ! like



CM Thanks we always have enough to share,thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics

bearcarver said:


> MMMMMMmmmmm.........Oh Yeah!!:)
> 
> Looks Great !!
> 
> I can only make Seafood when Mrs Bear isn't here---She won't eat it.:rolleyes:
> 
> Nice Job, Richie!! I Like!
> 
> Bear



I am lucky my wife loves Seafood Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics

garyhibbert said:


> Couple of my favorites there Richie.   I'd eat that any day!!!
> I'm like John--Miss Linda hates seafood.  Sigh.
> POINT
> Gary



Gary sorry to hear that seafood is good for ya,thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics

waterinholebrew said:


> Very nice meal my friend, I think we could eat that a couple times a week!  Showed the wife & this is on the to do list!  After huntin season... LOL



Justin sounds like surf and turf on the menu,you going for Elk again this year good luck Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## ab canuck

Wow definitely looks good..... Point....  Love the smoke seafood and pasta....


----------



## tropics

ab canuck said:


> Wow definitely looks good..... Point....  Love the smoke seafood and pasta....


Charley Thanks I just wish they would open the Cod fishing season again.Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## idahopz

Wow that looks good Richie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I purchase the jumbo shrimp and large scallop bags from Costco, and love to fix both in a variety of dishes (well, my wife does the pasta part). This is definitely on my list of things to try. I usually grill the shrimp and hot sear the scallops - how exactly did you smoke the two?


----------



## tropics

idahopz said:


> Wow that looks good Richie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchase the jumbo shrimp and large scallop bags from Costco, and love to fix both in a variety of dishes (well, my wife does the pasta part). This is definitely on my list of things to try. I usually grill the shrimp and hot sear the scallops - how exactly did you smoke the two?



PZ I use a pan with butter in it,indirect then reverse seared
Thanks for the points I appreciate it
Richie
Here is a better post and how it was set up
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....rse-seared-pic-heavy-under-the-sea-td.263078/


----------



## BandCollector

Looks absolutely delicious!  A must try........Thanks Tropics!


----------



## tropics

BC Thank you I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## disco

Marvellous meal, Richie!


----------



## tropics

Disco I appreciate that hearing it from you Thanks
Richie


----------



## motocrash

Beautiful seafood dinner! But isn't it hard smoking on the stern of a boat? :D

Bill


----------

